# Multi-sized Hole template



## RayArdia (Sep 18, 2005)

My jig/template for cutting out smaller holes of almost any size is made by cutting a hole of each diameter with a set of holesaws and then using bushes of 10,14 or 20mm dia with (usually) either a 6,7,8 or 9mm straight cutter. this provides for any size hole from about 60mm down to about 6mm. 
I find it best to mark out the vertical and horizontal centre lines for each circle with a marking knife so as to aid in positioning the template. Hardboard will do, varnish it if you want!

Photo of template below.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Good idea Ray,it would take a little time to product the template but save lot later.


----------



## RayArdia (Sep 18, 2005)

Semipro said:


> Good idea Ray,it would take a little time to product the template but save lot later.


Thanks for your comment Semipro. This template took about a quarter of an hour, not counting the varnishing, which really is not necessary anyway.
I don-t think that-s too long, and it is quite handy!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok now I get it. I wasn't understanding the concept till I re read that guide bushings are being used . 
Do you secure the template with screws most of the time or is it big enough to give you room to clamp?


----------

